# dolby digital



## spottle (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a sherwood RD-6105 receiver.5 speakers and sub woofer that i run my TV and media player thru. when i receive a dolby digital signal via the digital inputs i cannot hear the speech in the soundtrack. everything else like the music and background effects are fine but the speech is barely audible. Any ideas?
cheers.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

:wave: Welcome to TSF :wave:

Assuming you have the center speaker hooked up correctly (test it with the test tone), make sure the "In-Auto" button is set to Auto. Then make sure the "DSP Mode" is set to DD 5.1. 

You may also have to tell it that you have a center speaker hooked up. Adjust the "Speaker Mode" and "Level" using the remote or thru the menus.

Also, make sure your source is actually a DD source. Some cable companies do not send along the DD audio even though they're digital signals.


----------

